# Problem z kompilacją vlc na serwerze.

## canis_lupus

Potrzebuję na serwerze konwertować strumień video i jest mi do tego niezbędny VLC. Niestety na stacjonarce poszedł bez problemów na na serwerze:

```
libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-simple_preferences.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-simple_preferences.moc.Tpo -c components/simple_preferences.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-simple_preferences.moc.o                                                                                

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from ./util/qvlcframe.hpp:38,                                                       

                 from dialogs/gototime.hpp:27,                                                       

                 from dialogs/gototime.moc.cpp:10:                                                   

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-gototime.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-gototime.moc.Plo

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.Tpo -c -o components/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.lo `test -f 'components/open_panels.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/open_panels.moc.cpp                      

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from components/extended_panels.hpp:32,                                             

                 from components/extended_panels.moc.cpp:10:                                         

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-extended_panels.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-extended_panels.moc.Plo                                                                                 

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ../../../include/vlc_es.h:29,                                                  

                 from ../../../include/vlc_input.h:34,                                               

                 from ../../../include/vlc_vlm.h:33,                                                 

                 from dialogs/vlm.hpp:34,                                                            

                 from dialogs/vlm.moc.cpp:10:                                                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from dialogs/open.hpp:31,                                                           

                 from dialogs/open.moc.cpp:10:                                                       

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.Tpo -c -o components/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.lo `test -f 'components/interface_widgets.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/interface_widgets.moc.cpp                                                                                       

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from dialogs/openurl.hpp:31,                                                        

                 from dialogs/openurl.moc.cpp:10:                                                    

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from ./util/qvlcframe.hpp:38,                                                       

                 from dialogs/toolbar.hpp:27,                                                        

                 from dialogs/toolbar.moc.cpp:10:                                                    

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from ./util/qvlcframe.hpp:38,                                                       

                 from dialogs/podcast_configuration.hpp:27,                                          

                 from dialogs/podcast_configuration.moc.cpp:10:                                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-podcast_configuration.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-podcast_configuration.moc.Plo                                                                           

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.Tpo -c components/open_panels.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.o       

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-toolbar.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-toolbar.moc.Plo  

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open.moc.Plo        

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-openurl.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-openurl.moc.Plo  

mv -f dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-vlm.moc.Tpo dialogs/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-vlm.moc.Plo          

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.Tpo -c -o components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.lo `test -f 'components/controller.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/controller.moc.cpp                            

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.Tpo -c -o components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.lo `test -f 'components/controller_widget.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/controller_widget.moc.cpp                                                                                       

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.Tpo -c -o components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.lo `test -f 'components/playlist/playlist_model.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/playlist/playlist_model.moc.cpp                                                   

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.Tpo -c -o components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.lo `test -f 'components/playlist/playlist_item.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/playlist/playlist_item.moc.cpp                                                         

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.Tpo -c -o components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.lo `test -f 'components/playlist/playlist.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/playlist/playlist.moc.cpp                                                                                       

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.Tpo -c components/interface_widgets.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.o                                                                                    

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.Tpo -c components/controller_widget.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.o                                                                                    

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.Tpo -c components/playlist/playlist_model.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/playlist/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.o                                                            

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.Tpo -c components/controller.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.o           

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.Tpo -c components/playlist/playlist_item.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/playlist/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.o                                                                

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.Tpo -c components/playlist/playlist.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/playlist/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.o                                                                                    

mv -f components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.Tpo components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_item.moc.Plo                                                                   

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DSYS_LINUX `top_srcdir="../../.." top_builddir="../../.." ../../../vlc-config --cxxflags plugin components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.lo` -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.Tpo -c -o components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.lo `test -f 'components/playlist/panels.moc.cpp' || echo './'`components/playlist/panels.moc.cpp                                                                                                   

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -DSYS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DDEBUG -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=qt4 -DMODULE_NAME_IS_qt4 -DMODULE_STRING=\"qt4\" -g -O0 -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -DQT4LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/qt4/translations/\" -O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT components/playlist/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.lo -MD -MP -MF components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.Tpo -c components/playlist/panels.moc.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o components/playlist/.libs/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.o                                                                                            

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from qt4.hpp:32,                                                                    

                 from qt4.cpp:37:                                                                    

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

qt4.cpp: In function `int Open(vlc_object_t*)':                                                      

qt4.cpp:277: error: `XOpenDisplay' was not declared in this scope                                    

qt4.cpp:284: error: `XCloseDisplay' was not declared in this scope                                   

make[6]: *** [libqt4_plugin_la-qt4.lo] Error 1                                                       

make[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                         

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from components/info_panels.hpp:33,                                                 

                 from components/info_panels.moc.cpp:10:                                             

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-info_panels.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-info_panels.moc.Plo                                                                                         

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/playlist/playlist_model.hpp:31,                                     

                 from components/playlist/playlist_model.moc.cpp:10:                                 

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.Tpo components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist_model.moc.Plo                                                                 

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/controller_widget.hpp:31,                                           

                 from components/controller_widget.moc.cpp:10:                                       

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller_widget.moc.Plo                                                                             

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from components/complete_preferences.hpp:31,                                        

                 from components/complete_preferences.moc.cpp:10:                                    

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-complete_preferences.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-complete_preferences.moc.Plo                                                                       

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/controller.hpp:31,                                                  

                 from components/controller.moc.cpp:10:                                              

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-controller.moc.Plo                                                                                           

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from components/simple_preferences.hpp:31,                                          

                 from components/simple_preferences.moc.cpp:10:                                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-simple_preferences.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-simple_preferences.moc.Plo                                                                           

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/preferences_widgets.hpp:33,                                         

                 from components/preferences_widgets.moc.cpp:10:                                     

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-preferences_widgets.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-preferences_widgets.moc.Plo                                                                         

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from ./components/preferences_widgets.hpp:33,                                       

                 from components/open_panels.hpp:35,                                                 

                 from components/open_panels.moc.cpp:10:                                             

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-open_panels.moc.Plo                                                                                         

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/playlist/playlist.hpp:33,                                           

                 from components/playlist/playlist.moc.cpp:10:                                       

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.Tpo components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-playlist.moc.Plo                                                                             

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from ./main_interface.hpp:28,                                                       

                 from components/interface_widgets.hpp:33,                                           

                 from components/interface_widgets.moc.cpp:10:                                       

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.Tpo components/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-interface_widgets.moc.Plo                                                                             

In file included from ../../../include/vlc_common.h:496,                                             

                 from ./qt4.hpp:32,                                                                  

                 from components/playlist/panels.hpp:31,                                             

                 from components/playlist/panels.moc.cpp:10:                                         

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:80: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                        

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:90: warning: `warning' attribute directive ignored                      

../../../include/vlc_mtime.h:108: warning: `error' attribute directive ignored                       

mv -f components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.Tpo components/playlist/.deps/libqt4_plugin_la-panels.moc.Plo                                                                                 

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2/modules/gui/qt4'   

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2                                                                           

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2/modules/gui/qt4'   

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                                 

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2/modules/gui'       

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2                                                                           

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2/modules/gui'       

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                                 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2/modules'           

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                                 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/work/vlc-1.0.2'                   

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                              

 *                                                                                                   

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-1.0.2 failed.                                                              

 * Call stack:                                                                                       

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                           

 *             environment, line 3934:  Called base_src_compile                                      

 *             environment, line  615:  Called base_src_work 'make'                                  

 *             environment, line  734:  Called die                                                   

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                     

 *                       emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make";                          

 *  The die message:                                                                                 

 *   died running emake, base_src_work:make                                                          

 *                                                                                                   

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.       

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/temp/environment'.                                                                                                   

 *                                                                                                   

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/vlc-1.0.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/vlc-1.0.2:

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-1.0.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3934:  Called base_src_compile

 *             environment, line  615:  Called base_src_work 'make'

 *             environment, line  734:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make";

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, base_src_work:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-hardened-r6 i686)                                                                                              

=================================================================                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r6-i686-Pentium_III_-Katmai-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1                

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Jan 2010 07:00:01 +0000                                                   

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                              

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                         

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1                                                              

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                        

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                          

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                          

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe"                                                       

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"                                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                   

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe"                                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gcj gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg json ldap modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session snmp soap spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Co to moze byc?

----------

## unK

```
unknown@electronics include $ grep XOpenDisplay * -R

GL/vms_x_fix.h:#define XOpenDisplay XOPENDISPLAY

wx-2.8/wx/vms_x_fix.h:#define XOpenDisplay XOPENDISPLAY

X11/Xlib.h:extern Display *XOpenDisplay(

unknown@electronics include $ equery b Xlib.h

 * Searching for Xlib.h ... 

x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2 (/usr/include/X11/Xlib.h)

unknown@electronics include $ 

```

może zbyt stara wersja libX11?

----------

## canis_lupus

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> może zbyt stara wersja libX11?

 

1.2.2 więc nie taka stara.

----------

## one_and_only

A Qt?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/279416

----------

## canis_lupus

QT nie mam wcale - w zaleznościach nie było. Ogólnie to potrzebuję tylko cvlc - bez okienek. Doinstaluję qt i zobaczymy.

----------

## one_and_only

Właśnie dziwne, też przypuszczałem, że jak masz to na serwerze to masz USE=-qt4 a te błędy jakby od interfejsu w Qt...

----------

## canis_lupus

po doinstalowaniu qt(3) nic sie nie zmieniło. Na wersję 4 za stary serwer i reszta systemu.

----------

## soban_

Google tak szukajac bledu natrafilem na cos takiego http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=62732 moze to cos da?

----------

